# What are they?



## whitelaw66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello! A friend gave me a box of Craftsman bits that have no shank. That is, they have a hole instead of a shaft. The hole is 1/4" and there's an arbor in the box as well. There's a roman ogee, cove and rabbeting. I don't see them at all on the Sears site. Do they just go on the arbor?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

In a word, Yep.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

Ralph is right ... yes these were designed to be interchangeable with a common shank. I have a set of these I use a few times many, many years ago. They were ok for the time, now, compared to what is available, they are .... well ... not so great.
You will never be sorry you invested in good quality bits.


----------



## whitelaw66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fortunately, there was no investment. Not sure if I'll actually try them. It seems like more parts that can come loose and fly off at random.


----------



## AP3D (Aug 24, 2010)

I have 10 or 12 of these myself with 1/4" and some with 1/2" shafts. Had them since the mid 80's. They worke fine if the are kept sharp, but since carbide became more affordable, the old styles get left in the box.

Arnold


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------

